# Short protocol first scan on day 8 - confused on follicle size



## AppletiniUK (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello ladies. My friend recommended I try the boards here given both the support and knowledge of you ladies. This is my first post and I have no idea what I'm doing lol. 

I'm on day 8 of my short protocol as my first attempt at ivf. I'm on the short protocol based on the fact I having polycystic characteristics on my ovaries (but not the syndrome) and they were concerned I would over stim.  Anyway, i my first scan today and the nurse scanning left me feeling like things weren't progressing as well as they should,  she said I would need to stim for longer which is fine. When I asked if there was anything to worry about she was very non-committal and just said we would have to wait until Monday (day 10) to make sure the follicles are growing. 

She told me absolutely nothing but has asked me to stay on the same dose of gonal f (225) but has ordered more meds as it may increase.  

I seen on the machine that I have 11 follicles on each ovary and one has follicles measuring between 7mm and 10mm. The other ovary also has 11 follicles and they are measuring between 9mm and 12mm.  Is this ok for day 8? It seems it might not be. If anyone can help I would be so grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Appletini, I have a similar issue. I started on 225 of menopur a week past Friday and at my day 6 scan on Wednesday they couldn't see anything at all, so increased me to 300, and my day 8 scan on Friday showed a few follies but they were smaller than the nurse expected (around 7-8mm), and she said they would see how things were looking at my next scan on Monday. She didn't say too much but implied that if there wasn't much improvement they may not continue. So I'm hoping things have grown over the weekend and look better tomorrow. I think everyone reacts at different rates to the drugs, and as we are on our first cycle then they won't know how our bodies will react, and maybe we are just a little slower than others, but I think that as long as there is something there, then we shouldn't worry too much, and when I had my first initial appointment, they said this part could take 2-3 weeks so I think for us to be at this stage on day 8 is ok, but I don't really feel as clued up on the subject as some others on here (I'm still trying to figure out what all the abbreviations and terms mean!) so maybe someone else has more knowledge and experience that could answer you better. 

It's so difficult but I am trying my best to have positive thoughts and tell myself this will work, and just keeping my fingers crossed.

I hope your next scan goes well and things work out for you

Stacey
x


----------



## AppletiniUK (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Stacey, thanks for your help.  It sounds like we are having a similar issue.  For me, going from being at risk of over stimulating to not responding as well as I should is quite difficult to get my head around, especially as Im on the short protocol which is slow and steady.  For some reason she still didn't increase my dose so perhaps they think I might just be a slow starter.  Who knows, she really didn't give away too much at all!

Like you, Im getting clued up on the lingo and trying to find my way around.  But Im so grateful that you've taken the time to share your experience, its such a roller coaster.  

I hope you too have some growth at your scan on monday, remain positive and hopefully things will start moving in your favour.
Let us know how you get on x hugs x


----------



## canim13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't worry as things can change over night x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I was the opposite, but my friend had the same problem and ended up stimming for 21 days (I was 7 days!), she got 6 good blasts from 10 eggs and a BFP from it. I got 4 ok-ish blasts from 15 eggs and a bfn. 

Just goes to show that slow and steady wins the race!

Good luck ladies x x x x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

If I'm honest that doesn't sound too bad to me, I was on max dose of menopur 450, and on day 8 I had...10mm,10mm,12mm,13mm

Now I have a terrible egg reserve so they were only expecting a few eggs, that's why I was on a max dose from the start, I stimmed for 12 days and all those follicles had eggs in, you usually stimm for 10-14 days so you are on target I would say

Good luck

Lilly xx


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info girls, and good luck with your scan today Appletini

xx


----------



## AppletiniUK (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone, it's so helpful to get your messages. I'm very grateful. 

Just breathing from the most frantic day. At least we had a sigh of relief at the scan today.  One is a whopping 19mm which I didn't expect and another 4 or 5 around the 14-15mm mark. The other 10 or so are a little smaller. They have upped my dose of gonal f from 225 to 300 and have mentioned possible egg collection Friday or Monday. It was good after all the worry. Now here's hoping the next few days go ok. 

Stacey how did you get on xxx


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, sounds like yours have taken off! Glad things are going well for you, good luck for EC on Friday/Monday.

I had 6 follies today, the biggest was 16, and the others ranged from 8-14mm so getting there. Got another scan on Wednesday, and potential EC on Monday for me too, providing they keep growing.

I just hate the waiting, I would love to skip forward 3 weeks, but until then lots of positive thoughts and trying to think of other things other than injections, scans and follie sizes!

Hugs and happy thoughts to all

xx


----------



## AppletiniUK (Jan 11, 2014)

That's great stacey! Really good they are growing, it's not long until Wednesday for either of us. I'm trying to take it one step at a time and not think too far ahead. And absolutely, best thing is to keep occupied huh? 

Fingers crossed for you too. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

How are things going Appletini? I have EC on Monday, feeling excited and nervous!

x


----------



## AppletiniUK (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello stacey. That's great news for you. Amazing. You must be excited for the morning! Fingers crossed for you! 

It's been a bit emotional for me. I was under responding, the upped the dose and hey presto. I had grown from 20 to 30+ follies in two days. Worryingly high but thru said it was fine as one ovary has poly cystic characteristics. They said I was ready sat morning (day 15 of stims) which was such a relief.  so we were just waiting on the final blood results. Well they came in and they called us at 5pm and my estradiol had decreased. They didn't know why. We were worried and so disappointed. They needed us back in this morning for more bloods and a scan. But the drama didn't end. We had taken a delivery of more drugs which came on Saturday morning to my parents as we were at the hospital. The box went straight in the fridge. We got it out, stupidly, at 830pm ready to take the shot and instead of gonal f was a note saying they couldn't fill the order. We panicked. Called the hospital and nothing we could do.  We had 50ml in a discarded pen so they said to take that and all we could do was wait til this morning to get some at the hospital.  Decreasing hormones and no gonal f. I can tell you, I was a right old mess. But scan was ok, follies had still grown. We got a call this eve and they said we had to take 300 gonal f and trigger tonight at 1130pm for Tuesday morning. Oh the relief!!!  

I can't believe how stressful this has been. Such a worry. X


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, added stress that you didn't need! I'm glad you've got to EC though and hope it all goes well for you today and you get a good number of eggs. Let me know how it goes.

Mine went well yesterday. I was hoping for around 5 eggs, and the Embryologist said they expected around 4-5 but I got 6 (from 9 suitable follies) so I was happy with that. Now, just at home waiting for the call this morning to see how they are doing.  DH has no issues but I have no idea of the quality of my eggs so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
I still have a little pain from yesterday so just having a relaxing day at home today.

Hope you get on well today

xx


----------

